# Uber app issues



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I use the android version. So today I get a ping, and since I wasn't very familiar with evanston area, I turned on GPS. I arrived to location, turned off GPS and see the regular uber screen, and I wasn't notified that the ride was cancelled. Usually when a rider cancels the ride en-route the GPS stops automatically. At least the ping was only 3-4 minutes away, so not a lot of time lost. 

Anyone have the same issues?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nope
like you said, normally if you cancel the app will come to the foreground letting you know its cancelled
it doesnt, however, cancel the navigation,that does continue (with Waze or Google maps). But again, the Uber partner app comes to the foreground alerting you visually and with noise


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I use the android version. So today I get a ping, and since I wasn't very familiar with evanston area, I turned on GPS. I arrived to location, turned off GPS and see the regular uber screen, and I wasn't notified that the ride was cancelled. Usually when a rider cancels the ride en-route the GPS stops automatically. At least the ping was only 3-4 minutes away, so not a lot of time lost.
> 
> Anyone have the same issues?


Yes! This happens at least once a week. I don't know it's cancelled until I notice I'm not getting navigation prompts and I look at the screen...and it's back to the regular Uber Screen. No cancellation noise or anything.  I use the Iphone version though.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Google Navigation runs as a separate app independently. You'll have to switch back to Uber app to check ride status.


----------

